# So who copied who?



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2013)

Every time someone posts a Jay Fisher chef's knife I see Pakistani knife in my mind, they just have that look. So I'm surfing ebay and come across something that blows my mind.....



Pakistan Ebay Special.....
$39.99










Jay Fisher Custom chef's knife....
$


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 6, 2013)

I must have one!!!
Does the Pakistani one feature a Coprolite handle too?
I think if you play connect-the-dots with the holes, it's a picture of a penis!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's another one....


Pakistani








Jay Fisher


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 6, 2013)

The sincerest form of flattery???


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2013)

Pakistani (but in Damascus) $59.99 









Jay Fisher


----------



## mainaman (Feb 6, 2013)

apart from the question, how are those blades practical?
Or are they for decoration only?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2013)

mainaman said:


> apart from the question, how are those blades practical?
> Or are they for decoration only?




I think the holes are for grating cheese?


----------



## steeley (Feb 6, 2013)

:rofl2:Wow ! buy a hundred of each and dump them on the market put some story behind it 
The forging process is so precision only a true master can create those holes 
The more holes the better the knife .
only $129 and free sharpening tips .


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 6, 2013)

So are what you're saying is that jay is Pakistani?....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2013)

sudsy9977 said:


> So are what you're saying is that jay is Pakistani?....ryan




Well....no.....but it appears that they have similar styles.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats to Jay. I'm jealous that they haven't copied my stuff.

Hoss


----------



## Lefty (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonde what the Pakistani guys could pull off with real steel an designs. The work looks great, for what it is....


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 6, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I wonde what the Pakistani guys could pull off with real steel an designs. The work looks great, for what it is....



I used to be on an off roader forum and there was a group of guys from Pakistan that would post work from their shop. All they basically had was an oxy acetylene torch and hand tools like hammers and such. They loved old FJ cruisers, but couldn't afford them. So they would take the bodies off Jeeps and just make all new sheetmetal so it looked just like an FJ. And they made everything, trim, door handles, little bits and pieces, everything. And it looked great. Better than some of the work other shops were cranking out with all the cool tools you could ever want.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cool, maybe Mr Fisher is only doing rehandles, add him to our list 

Stefan


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 7, 2013)

If Jay kept his knives simple, they'd be pretty killer.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 7, 2013)

DevinT said:


> Congrats to Jay. I'm jealous that they haven't copied my stuff.
> 
> Hoss



Just make a few minor changes, Hoss, like this:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a good one Rick.

And Dave, first of all those first two knives are no where near the same. One has 23 holes and the other has 22. Completely different. 

Btw, I know in Indonesia, expats will regularly take take pictures of furniture from catalogs or magazines and the woodworkers there will replicate it. I've heard the same thing happening with shoes in the Philippines. It could be that some expat or soldier in Pakistan asked the person to copy his knives, and now he reproduces them for eBay. 

k.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I've heard the same thing happening with shoes in the Philippines. It could be that some expat or soldier in Pakistan asked the person to copy his knives, and now he reproduces them for eBay.



the philippines thing is usually a bunch of chinese business owners taking advantage of the skilled workers that my country has and copying other people's work and passing them off as the real thing.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't wait until people actually start asking about the DT gyuto with holes in it. Haha. Nice!


----------



## Twistington (Feb 7, 2013)

The DT has alot of material left for some more holes, just look at the tip and heel... would be easy to fit 10-15 holes in there.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 7, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Just make a few minor changes, Hoss, like this:



I'm really excited about this...maybe we can put together a forum buy!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 7, 2013)

Do the holes serve any purpose? Is it to prevent ingredients from sticking and does it actually work?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 7, 2013)

Korin_Mari said:


> Do the holes serve any purpose? Is it to prevent ingredients from sticking and does it actually work?



it makes the knife more aerodynamic, like a ferrari.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 7, 2013)

labor of love said:


> it makes the knife more aerodynamic, like a ferrari.



[video=youtube;XVV_COOey0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XVV_COOey0E[/video]


----------



## jayhay (Feb 7, 2013)

Whatever both the makers are taking, I want some. **** is a trip.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 7, 2013)

fishers work with serrated knives is almost revolutionary too. surprised no ones mentioned it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2013)

labor of love said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/sillyknife.jpg/
> fishers work with serrated knives is almost revolutionary too. surprised no ones mentioned it.




I don't care for the handle but I'll admit that the serration pattern is interesting enough that I'd like to try it.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 7, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Just make a few minor changes, Hoss, like this:



Rick, you funny, you funny boy. I almost wet my pants.

Thanks bro.

Hoss


----------



## G-rat (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anybody actually used one of these? Not meant in a snide "...why would we make fun of something like this sort of way..." at all. They look ridiculous as working knives...but has anybody actually used one?


----------



## DevinT (Feb 7, 2013)

Jay is a very good knife maker and his work is very clean. Stone handles are heavy but very beautiful. Jay's knives are more art knives than working knives IMO. I like his stuff but would never use it in the kitchen.

Hoss


----------



## labor of love (Feb 7, 2013)

im just having fun. no disrespect intended.


----------



## K-Fed (Feb 7, 2013)

These have come up before and remembered this little jem.







Isn't it nice when the butt of the handle hits the board when you finish your cut. He could put one of Guy's knuckle sammich garlic smashers on there and you could chop and smash at the same time! ;x After a couple sharpenings you'd have to grind down the handle to keep the heel of the knife in contact with the board.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2013)

i searched for his knives on ebay. many of them are priced as high as $2500. i cant figure out how much they sell for, but as for as display pieces go-many of his knives are quite nice actually.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I think the holes are for grating cheese?



the best phrase of the day.... Dave, you made my day!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 8, 2013)

K-Fed said:


> These have come up before and remembered this little jem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not to mention the back portion of the blade may become unusable while cutting certain products due to the extra long bolster interference.


----------



## sel1k1 (Feb 8, 2013)

bread and cheese knives at their finest. museum quality


----------



## mhlee (Feb 8, 2013)

steeley said:


> :rofl2:Wow ! buy a hundred of each and dump them on the market put some story behind it
> The forging process is so precision only a true master can create those holes
> The more holes the better the knife .
> only $129 and free sharpening tips .



And open up a shop in Santa Monica selling such knives? I think it's already been done.



(This is a joke.)


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2013)

mhlee said:


> And open up a shop in Santa Monica selling such knives? I think it's already been done.
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a joke.)




Yes.....yes it is


----------



## steeley (Feb 8, 2013)

:haha4: that was good.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 8, 2013)

So now it begs the question, what will be the next big idea or improvement to kitchen cutlery?

Hoss


----------



## Igasho (Feb 8, 2013)

a cleaver that can count cards?  *born and raised in Reno NV*


----------



## Kelson (Feb 9, 2013)

a knife that can be used as a plate...


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 9, 2013)

DevinT said:


> So now it begs the question, what will be the next big idea or improvement to kitchen cutlery?
> 
> Hoss



After viewing a Snoody video recently it concreted my personal belief that there is no reason to re-invent the wheel.What separates kitchen blades and "collector blades" is that some people will be using our blades in there trade to make a living.If a carpenter had this really cool hammer but it could not pound a nail worth a crap what good is it for his trade.Knife makers can get as "artsy" as they want but in the long run we need to make a tool that performs first and if she's pretty that's a bonus.......


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2013)

DevinT said:


> So now it begs the question, what will be the next big idea or improvement to kitchen cutlery?
> 
> Hoss



One of these. With a wa handle.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 10, 2013)

I happened to be in Williams-Sonoma yesterday and saw this beauty by Wüsthof.


----------



## James (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess after enough sharpenings, you can turn it into a serrated knife


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 10, 2013)

RRLOVER said:


> After viewing a Snoody video recently it concreted my personal belief that there is no reason to re-invent the wheel.What separates kitchen blades and "collector blades" is that some people will be using our blades in there trade to make a living.If a carpenter had this really cool hammer but it could not pound a nail worth a crap what good is it for his trade.Knife makers can get as "artsy" as they want but in the long run we need to make a tool that performs first and if she's pretty that's a bonus.......


Thanks for bringing this up Mario. 
What good is a knife if it doesn't get used? I'm fine with my knife looking beautiful, but it's no good if it doesn't perform. 
I'm hard on my knives and might pass something over if I think it's too "high maintenance" for work. 
Not that I like Mr. Fisher's knives, but could you imagine cleaning out all those glory holes every time you used you knife?
My hat is off to him for creating something he and others like, but it's impractical for me.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 10, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> One of these. With a wa handle.



+1000


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 10, 2013)

I have bought a few knives from Pakistan and the only thing I can say about them is.... well you really don't get what you pay for.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5250-Bowie-vs-Chef?highlight=bowie

I'm sure Randy has some not so kind words about the knives they make too.:spiteful: Altho they do make some good looking knives.


----------

